# Happy Anniversary



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

Today is our wedding anniversary. I couldn’t find a card that expresses how I feel. I don’t think they make them.

I feel a profound sadness. Our marriage ended the day you met your adultery partner, though it wallowed in excruciating death throes for a time, and even now exhibits the involuntary twitches driven by aimless, fading senses.

It’s true that we’re still under a recognizable civil covenant called “marriage,” but that only makes celebrating today akin to celebrating the day, every year in December, when our property tax bill arrives. It’s really just a reminder of the burdens we carry.

For me, it’s a day which is just a little more painful than the others. Every card, every phone call, every e-mail, every text of congratulations is a blow to me. I know it seems strange, but I get more comfort from those who send nothing. It’s insidious, hush-hush, like a dark tradition of a secret society, but the betrayed understand: mourning is best borne in silence.

So, happy anniversary. As you can see, I managed to find a card that doesn’t say too much, and I added nothing. It’s the outpouring of a broken heart.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh boy - our anni is next month. It's going to be tough.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

I told my W I'm not celebrating that day. She broke those vows, so it has no meaning. Might as well celebrate the independence day of some country I've never been to.


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

Our two year is in November. Not sure where we'll be at that point. Dday 1 was the day before our ninth anniversary of the day we met.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

JustGrinding, why are you still there man? It's obvious you are suffering a lot.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Has she done any heavy lifting?


----------



## StarGazer101 (Jan 26, 2013)

DD was 22 April 2012 and the 23rd anniversary of the day we got married was 21st July. It was painful, and I refused to do anything that even resembled celebrating a marriage that had been destroyed.

This year it will be a non-day, as it will forever more.

I had always looked forward to celebrating our 25 year anniversary. I saw it as being one of the great achievements of my life. Another dream down the pan!


----------

